# Echinodorus schlueteri Leopard or Echinodorus Ozelot?



## petny (Dec 30, 2004)

*Echinodorus schlueteri Leopard or Echinodorus Ozelot?* The plant was labeled "Echinodorus schlueteri Leopard", but it sure look like the Ozelot?

Photo: *LINK*


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That looks more like an Ozelot to me. The other one is smaller and a bit more horizontal.


----------



## K Randall (Nov 23, 2004)

I agree with Cavan. E. schlueteri, whether the 'Leopard' variety or the species is a much smaller plant. Not only are the leaves held more horizontal, but the veins are less obvious, and there are fewer, smaller spots than on E. 'Ozelot'. 

It's also not as bomb-proof a plant. It's hard to kill an 'Ozelot' with a sledge hammer, whereas E. schlueteri is a bit sensitive for a sword plant.

Karen


----------

